# Humidity and my poor little tummy



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Does anyone else find that the humidity affects their IBS adversely? We have had five straight days of high heat and humidity (talking 40 of more degrees Celsius with humidity) and my tummy is in overdrive today. We need a thunderstorm to break this soon!!


----------



## 18031 (Jul 14, 2006)

Interesting. I will look forward to the responses. We also are experiencing high humidity and heat and I have been battling a flare up for a couple weeks. Never considered the weather, but shoot! everything else throws off my system why shouldn't the weather?!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

You bet. Things have been awful here. 96 degrees and a heat index of 105 it's miserable. The humidity always makes my symptoms worse. Terrible cramping, gas and bloating now add on the fact that I'm PMSing and you can imagine how great I feel.


----------



## 18889 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yup me too!!!! UK is under an 8 day heatwave, with 36 degrees. I posted on 21st about this "the heat is on" and got a really fab reply with a whole load of web links that made a lot of sense, particularly as I'm asthmatic, and know that atmospheric pressure and thunderstorms set this off. Guess it makes sense that it would set other things off too!


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Humidity is a MAjor factor of the cause of bloating besides salt and/or gassy foods. I live in the eastern US and we been getting the humidity and YES bloating tooo. lol, and there is isnt much you can do about it, i been taking mylanta gas chewables and they seem to help and i am also on zelnorm so it does help a little.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

It's been really hot and humid here too and I've had a flare up for a week now. I'm definitely going to track the weather now. That's really interesting.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Wow I've never really considered the weather being a factor. I too have to agree though. Last week it was in the mid 90's(F) all week, and I had the worst time with my stomach. Interesting!Andrea


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIheat can cause stomach cramps. Sweating causes the lose of salts, electrolytes and other minerals.Heat crampshttp://www.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/sig245417.aspHeat Stress http://www.pp.okstate.edu/ehs/training/heat.htmWeather can effect the body and IBS.WEATHER-SENSITIVITY/BIOMETEOROLOGY:http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/bio-meteorology.htmserotonin dysregulation has been linked to IBS.andSome medications make it tougher to stand the heathttp://www.themonroetimes.com/o0719hea.htm


----------



## 18031 (Jul 14, 2006)

It is so wonderful to have this place to learn from. Our heat wave broke for a couple days and my energy level shot up & I felt so much better. Now the heat/humidity are back & I'm housebound today. Knowing others suffer the weather relieves me of wondering just what the heck I did THIS time to set this off. FINALLY!! Something I don't have to feel guilt or responsibility for.


----------

